# Is my dove yawning, or is something stuck in his throat?



## Hylianprincess7 (Apr 7, 2012)

Hello all. I'm not entirely sure if my bird has something wrong with him. He could just be yawning, but I'm posting it here just incase there is something wrong.


Since my other dove died of illness a while back, I guess it's easy to consider me a bit paranoid. :/

Anyway, A few minutes ago, my male diamond dove 'yawned'. Basically, he perked his head up, quickly opened his beak, and then shut it again, like most doves do when they are (what I consider to be) yawning. Diamond doves do this much more quickly than larger doves though. Most of you probably already know that. 

Nothing big about that, I know. But he usually only does it once. This time he quickly did it about 7-8 times, within a 15 second time frame. 


This is the first time I've ever seen him do this, so I'm just checking, since it's better safe than sorry.

Is he over-heating? I've been told that it's their way of cooling off, but I've never known for sure, or is there a possibility there was something in his throat? He's cooing and flying normally, has good balance, and normal droppings, and is infact helping his mate build a grass nest right now in my tree lamp, despite me hammering a nesting box RIGHT NEXT TO THEM on the wall. 

I just want to make sure he's alright.


----------



## Hylianprincess7 (Apr 7, 2012)

He still seems okay, but I'm keeping an eye on him untill someone can inform me of why he's doing this.


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

All of my pigeons yawn, if something was stuck I would imagine them shaking their head to the side to spit it out. Hope there is nothing stuck in his throat.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

The yawning can be a symptom of illness such as a canker infection or a yeast infection.


----------



## Hylianprincess7 (Apr 7, 2012)

Charis said:


> The yawning can be a symptom of illness such as a canker infection or a yeast infection.


I see. A few minutes later, the female started doing it too. But they both have full crops, heslthy keels, and no trouble esting from what I can see.

As for yeast infection... If you don't mind, may I ask if you know any other symptoms?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

my doves did that, guess they were just yawing as they never got sick.


----------



## Hylianprincess7 (Apr 7, 2012)

spirit wings said:


> my doves did that, guess they were just yawing as they never got sick.


Yeah. Seems like it. I wish I could stop being so paranoid that something's wrong with one of them. :/ But since the one died, I learned that if there IS something wrong, blowing it off, or waiting in any way shape or form could cost.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I would watch them, as was mentioned, it could be a sign of something like canker or yeast. I have birds that yawn on occasion, but when they keep doing it like that, I check their throat. Sometimes even a small feather from preening. They don't normally keep doing that just in yawning.


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Reading this is making me yawn LOL


----------



## Hylianprincess7 (Apr 7, 2012)

Jay3 said:


> I would watch them, as was mentioned, it could be a sign of something like canker or yeast. I have birds that yawn on occasion, but when they keep doing it like that, I check their throat. Sometimes even a small feather from preening. They don't normally keep doing that just in yawning.


I will be. Neither of them have done it anymore, but I'm still watching just in case.


----------

